

Why Experts Reject Creativity - peterkchen
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2014/10/why-new-ideas-fail/381275

======
pmoriarty
_" Are expert evaluators subtly biased against new ideas?"_

Maybe.

But in the case of the iPhone, the "experts" were simply underestimating the
might of Apple's marketing prowess.

Products often don't win in the marketplace based on technical merits,
features, or "innovation", but rather based on marketing, anti-competitive
business practices, and the ignorance of the average consumer.

Witness the triumph of Apple, Java, and Microsoft.

